# BMW 327 Purchasing and Restauration! advises and ideas



## Alexandra-Ro (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello all
I have recently purchased a 327 BMW Coupe from 1940
The persson that sold it has had it for the last 30 years and never got to restore it! Ive purchase the car from a difrent city and it will take a few days to arrive!
Car comes with 90% of the parts witch was taken out about 10 years a go and since than the car stayed in a outside yard!
I felled in love with the body the first time i saw it without even know what model it is!
Unfortunatly the Car is missing the GEARBOX but however comes with two engines!
I would like to ask your opinion on whattever it was a good purchase or not , and also any advices about the restauration process im going to start!
My main concern is the missing gearbox as ive seen prices in range from 4000 to 8000$ for one
A litlle reaserch told me that people usualy fitt a Volvo M40 gearbox that fitts well,any toughts on that?

I only have one picture atm to post , but il post more in a few days when the car arrives!
Also i would like to get your opinion on what the car would be worth as it is becaouse i was wondering if i havent overpaid! (car comes with documents)
Thank you ALexandra


----------

